# "Worthless Wood" Mescalbean Closed End



## MesquiteMan (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is my latest creation, a closed end Jr. Gent in Mescalbean "Worthless Wood".  This is my first closed end pen and I did it with a regular mandrel similiar to the method Don Ward wrote about.  It has a CA finish and is filled with gold Alumilite.  This is my new go-to-meeting pen!

Comments good or bad always appreciated.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## airrat (Jan 22, 2008)

great looking pen Curtis.  Did they come out with a gold coloring for the alumilite or you use something else?


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 22, 2008)

Alumilite actually sells 'gold dust' which behaves a bit differently than the pearl stuff that most of us have been using, it's actually metal dust. I think Curtis is the only one who I've seen pull it off successfully. For me it comes out kind of muddy, but you can't beat the look if you use it right. It seems like it's more suited as a coating than a filler, like gold leaf, but Curtis has great luck with it.

Beautiful pen of course, Curt! I just did my first closed-end the other day, but it didn't turn out near as striking as yours did.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice looking pen, Curtis.  I really like what you can do to worthless blanks.


----------



## R2 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love Mescalbean and your pens always do it justice Curtis!![^]


----------



## el_d (Jan 22, 2008)

Very impressive, Does it come in Worthless Agarita????


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Very nice!!!1


----------



## gerryr (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks good.  Now you need a gold nib for it.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang I wish I had some of that Mescalbean Root Burl----great looking pen Curtis. You even got me working with worthless wood.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice looking pen!!  You have me wanting to bust up some of my blanks and give this a shot.[:0]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice looking. I like the shape and of course love the blank. That mescal turns great and looks sharp.


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 22, 2008)

Curtis, you are my worthless wood GOD!!, I have been looking a scraps with a whole new light! and I always seem to run out of Alumilite! Your Work is Stunning !


----------



## ElMostro (Jan 22, 2008)

Curtis, that's another winner!! Beautiful combination.

Eugene


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 22, 2008)

Curtis if you are looking for any bad comments I don't believe you will find any here!  While you may take this pen to your meetings, I made it my wallpaper.  That is one of the nicest pens I have seen!  A+++++++++.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 22, 2008)

I just hope you didn't submit to the Penmaker's Challenge  I need another prize!


----------



## TBone (Jan 22, 2008)

Fantastic looking pen, Curtis.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 22, 2008)

Fabulous pen and a first class start to your closed end pens [][]


----------



## papaturner (Jan 22, 2008)

AWESOME!


Perry


----------



## johncrane (Jan 22, 2008)

Curtis this would be getting close too one of your best l think, what do ya recon.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is beautiful Curtis.  What a great looking piece of wood and you made it into a fabulous pen.
Way to inspire!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the very nice comments!

JayDevin, your comment is especially nice but I'm not sure it is deserved since your pen won the pen maker's challenge!  Congrats!

Mather323, I am honored and flattered.  I think you are the only person I know that has my pen on their wallpaper!  You made my day!


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 23, 2008)

The pen looks magnificent. Congratulations


----------



## SherryD (Jan 25, 2008)

absolutely stunning.


----------

